# Make Retirement Happen



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

My Dad started a webpage geared around retirement. There is a retirement calculator free for download on the website. The url is:

http://makingretirementhappen.com/MRH_Calc.html

The Globe and Mail's Rob Carrik mentioned the website on his twitter page earlier today:

http://twitter.com/rcarrick

Please check it out.


----------

